# Forced to build new coop



## mbrock (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm now forced to build a new coop. With the addition of our chicks coming in March. I have one of the prefab ones that works for now. I have been thinking about a pallet coop mostly because I have free access to what I would need. Has anyone one build or used one? I want to keep the prefab but mostly as isolation and that would most likely be the first outside home for the little ones. Mine free range during the day so the run is minimal. I gave seen some very finished looking pallet coops and that would be what we need. Any structure is to match the house as close as possible per the city. I take that as painted the same color. Any thoughts from you pros.


----------

